# Axe FX 2 vs. Line 6 POD HD Pro



## Kristianx510 (Mar 21, 2012)

I know there are at least two million of these topic's on this board already, but looking through them I couldn't find the one answer I am looking for. I know when it comes to tone 9/10 times the Axe FX 2 takes it. But are there any features that one has over the other?


----------



## somniumaeternum (Mar 21, 2012)

Kristianx510 said:


> I know there are at least two million of these topic's on this board already, but looking through them I couldn't find the one answer I am looking for. I know when it comes to tone 9/10 times the Axe FX 2 takes it. But are there any features that one has over the other?



The best way to figure this out and get all the info you need is to just download the 2 manuals and go through them. That way you get 1 version of the truth and no surprises later on if you get either of them.


----------



## bigswifty (Mar 21, 2012)

The HD Pro is a great peice of kit and if you were to choose it over the Axe I'd have no doubt you'd be satisfied.

But in reality you're comparing silver and gold. Gold is of superior quality and value than silver, yet some prefer silver to gold. 

Honestly, take a listen to Chimp Spanner's latest EP, and TesseracT's stuff, then listen to Misha and Nolly and all the guys who use Fractal. 
Bottom line, both sound fuckin' gnarly and you really can't go wrong. 



To answer your question a little better;
I have played the PodHD500 (same as the Pro?) and noticed that there seem to be some effects that the AxeFX (ULTRA - note I haven't touched an AxeII) didn't have.
Though these effects were pretty quirky and were nothing I'd ever use for a working guitar tone or that you couldn't 1-up on a synth. 
Axe-FX will have everything you need for guitar in the box.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 21, 2012)

Try both. I bought a POD HD first, didn't like it at all so I sold it. Got my Axe 2 a month ago and couldn't be happier.

Both will have a high resale value so check out the Pod first and if it works for you then keep it. I'm assuming Line6 will announce model packs sometime this year. I can't see them leaving the HD series when they can still upgrade all the PODX3 amps to HD.


----------



## Mazzy (Mar 21, 2012)

It's like putting MLB against Triple A... there's no comparison, it's two separate leagues. But, if you're mostly a bedroom/local band player that does strictly high-gain, I would suggest the POD HD Pro over the Axe FX for price alone. They do sound different, but I wouldn't be sure it's a $1500+ difference if you're not going to take advantage of everything else the Axe FX can do. It's definitely not the end-all be-all solution that it's cracked up to be, and the learning curve is massive compared to the POD HD.


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 21, 2012)

dbrozz said:


> Honestly, take a listen to Chimp Spanner's latest EP, and TesseracT's stuff, then listen to Misha and Nolly and all the guys who use Fractal.
> Bottom line, both sound fuckin' gnarly and you really can't go wrong.



Furthermore, listen to Meshuggahs latest effort and they only used Cubase VST's. 

Tone is all from your ear, not GEAR. The tone I dial up on my HD500 sounds exactly the same as the tones I've dialed up using an axe fx. Given that my only tone limitation is my ears/myself, I went with the HD500 and saved myself a pretty penny in doing so. 

I can't hear $2,500 worth of tone difference between the two, and based on my production knowledge, I can't justify spending an extra $2,500 to get an identical sound anyway. 

I use HD500 live, our other guitarist uses an ultra. We both get great tones. If I were you, I'd save some money and get the HD Pro. 

I'm pretty sure the looper on the HD500 is twice as long (we use loopers a lot in our set, I remember our other guitarist saying that his was half the length of mine)


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Also, the axe fx 2 now offers amp profiling like a kemper. That, coupled with the other features it has tip the scales for me. Despite this, as others have said, you'll get good tone no matter what. Just to harp on the fact that a lot of tone comes from your fingers, I have a peavey valveking 112 combo at the moment and the only effect I have is a TS7 and I have a tone pretty similar to Periphery. Most of that comes from my pick attack and my fingers though.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 21, 2012)

in box the AFX 1 and 2 are both superior for quality and flexibility over the Pod HD., by no means do i think the HD is shit, it's an excellent unit that pumps out some great tones, and i wouldn't bypass it at all.

the only thing i see the Pod having over the AXE FX units is price. and for budget players it's a great piece of gear with great sounds and flexibility. but if you can and you are patient, save for the AXE FX


----------



## getaway_fromme (Mar 22, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> I can't hear $2,500 worth of tone difference between the two, and based on my production knowledge, I can't justify spending an extra $2,500 to get an identical sound anyway.



I'm with this guy. I went from an Axe fx Ultra W/ tube, then solid state poweramp, FRFR, to a Pod HD desktop through tube poweramp. I've gone back and forth between getting the axe II, but settled on the Pod Hd Pro because I know how to dial in a sound. I feel like the Axe fx is for people who want instant gratification, but if you actually spend a little time with the unit, the Pod Hd can sound just as good. In fact, on my recent recordings, I've made the Pod HD sound BETTER. It's because I know how to dial in the sound I like. Simple as that. It really just takes some time. Every device has its tricks, the axe fx as well. 

The axe really shines with effects and routing. If you want 20 simultaneous effects, the Pod hd isn't for you. If you want a good simple tone, then the Pod Hd is amazing. I love the damn thing. I just do not want to get another Axe fx because I don't feel it's worth it. You might, though. Go out and try a Pod. If you don't like it, you'll probably love the axe.


----------

